# Welcome!



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Welcome, this is the place for all kinds of goat club info. Feel free to start a new topic with your club name so your members can join in the discussion or start topics for general questions. If your club is large enough to have its own forum, contact the Administrator at the bottom of the Board home page and ask to have it added in this category free of charge. 

Enjoy!


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

The Cascade Packgoat Club in Oregon just had it's annual meeting. Here are a couple of photos from our annual "tough goat" hike, which happens rain or shine, usually rain, since we have it in November or December.
Our club is the oldest packgoat-only adult club, we started in 1997.


----------



## nrspence (Dec 10, 2008)

Dang that looks like you all have a goodtime. I wish i lived closer. those two like Lamancha/alpine boys sure look good. I wish they had horns.


----------

